# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Krachttraining - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Het ABC van krachttraining*
> 
> Krachttraining of spiertraining is doeltreffend bij alle sportdisciplines. Maar men moet wel weten wat men precies wilt trainen en hoe! 
> 
> *Spiertraining is overal …* 
> Vandaag zijn alle sporters, amateurs en professionals, het eens over het belang van specifieke spiertraining. Dat geldt ook voor disciplines die op het eerste gezicht niet veel te maken hebben met dit soort training: snelwandelen, motorsport, boogschieten of tafeltennis. Trainen met weerstand en gewichten doet niet alleen de kracht toenemen, maar ook de snelheid. En ook het algemeen weerstandsvermogen, inclusief de spieren en de gewrichten.


*Bron*
- e-gezondheid.be

----------

